

Ask HN: Will using Creative Commons text in your site affect your rights? - SimpleDog

For example, you have a website that is made up of mostly your own original text, some explicitly commercial (and therefore limited) licensed photos, and then you go and add blocks of text to the site in various places that are adjacent to the other content, and that text was licensed under the Creative Commons license (http://creativecommons.org/licenses/by-sa/3.0/legalcode). Is your whole site, or any portion of the site that was not originally taken from a Creative Commons licensed source now free for the taking? Or is it only the case that any modifications to the text that you used are free to be used by others? Does the entire site constitute a derivative work? Where are the lines drawn?
======
BjornW
You are correct. If you have more questions do not hesitate to contact
Creative Commons. As a former CC Netherlands team member I can assure you they
are very willing in answering your questions. Do not forget that there are
also some CC mailinglists on which you may find answers as well.

~~~
SimpleDog
Thanks. In my case the ShareAlike feature made it impossible to use the
content. Oh well, glad I was careful to read the license thoroughly.

------
SimpleDog
Answering my own question, it seems if the user of the CCL is using the
"ShareAlike" version, the answer is yes, your entire work must be released
under the same license.

